# COVID-19 Infection in Beekeepers



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

An obituary search shows beekeepers are not immune to death by COVID-19. I personally wouldn't put any stock into this claim without multiple, peer-reviewed, double-blind scientific studies. Beekeepers should take precautions the same way anyone else does.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi: Thank you for bringing up the recommendation to use appropriate precautions for one's own personal safety. That's not the point of my posting. 

I am unfamiliar with how to do an 'obituary search', and would appreciate your sharing that datagathering approach.

As I indicated in the original post, anecdotes are sufficient at present...if nobody can provide any first or second hand information about a beekeeper (who gets stung often enough that the stings are merely incidental events) who caught COVID (and was not severely ill) or died from COVID, that is information that corroborates the first reported data from China. 

Here is a link to a letter to the editor published in a peer-reviewed scientific journal of toxinology (the official journal of the International Society on Toxinology and the North American Society of Toxinology) that prompted this posting...https://tinyurl.com/y95vjk2a that shows data from China on COVID infection among beekeepers and individuals who attended an apitherapy clinic in Hubei province (where the coronavirus infection arose in Wuhan).


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Knisely said:


> Hi: Thank you for bringing up the recommendation to use appropriate precautions for one's own personal safety. That's not the point of my posting.
> 
> I am unfamiliar with how to do an 'obituary search', and would appreciate your sharing that datagathering approach.
> 
> ...


Interesting Article Knisely,
Makes one wonder at how nature is interlaced.
thanks for sharing

GG


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

People see what they want to see? kinda like marijuana cures canser and everything elce (at lest on the internet), but its big pharm blocking everyting

Hubei has a pop of 58,500,000
so you have a 0.00874% chance of being a beekeeper
current Covid-19 confirmed cases in Hubei 67,803
so you had a 0.1159% of catching it and showing symptoms
mean while we know from currant anti body study's you have a 15% chance of catching it with no symptoms, and in highly impacted areas like NY a 25% chance of being infected with no symptoms. 

So out of the beekeeper sample size you would expect 5.9 of them to have shown symptoms and 0.295 of them to have died form the virus

With out an estimate of how many beekeepers in the area its hard to say.. But given the majority of china's bee keepers are mom and pop (literary) a couple with maby a part time assistant or 2 running 50-150 hives, 
I am guessing it would be quite easy to miss the 5- 6 or so people that had some symptoms. kinda like a mite wash of 0/300 dosn't mean your hive is mite free 

I am going to guess we will soon hear the praises of vespa amino acid (murder hornet juice) for covid 19🤣
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59llvtTKRmE
and yes, US customes has intercepted several hornet shipments that were being brought in a food source


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I can say with absolute 100% certainty that beekeepers can, and have, contracted Covid-19.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Beekeepers and beekeepers are two different groups. The one group takes bee stings. The other wear bee suits+veils+gloves and are very shy of stings. It is bee venom, that seem to work against SARS-COV-2. If you don't get stings regularly, you don't get bee venom...

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0041010120302245


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

grozzie2 said:


> I can say with absolute 100% certainty that beekeepers can, and have, contracted Covid-19.


Right Gozzie, since 60-70 percent of the USA will in time have the antibody, getting it is perhaps a given.

the bigger question, is did the keeper have full blown or light symptoms
did the keeper die or survive
did the keeper get stings often, some suit up and do not get many stings.
Did the stings have an effect on the severity?

BTW I can also say with 100% certainty Bee keepers can get COVID

I would place chips on the spot that says the severity is less and they have a higher survival rate than the unstung.

GG


----------



## SL Tx (Sep 17, 2006)

87% of statistics are made up on the spot


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

*Beekeepers who tolerate bee stings are not protected against SARS-CoV-2 infections*

Highlights
• Among German beekeepers, we found two coronavirus-associated deaths and 45 cases of coronavirus infection.
• Previous exposure to bee venom does not seem to reduce susceptibility to SARS-CoV-2.
• Reaction to bee stings correlates with the perceived severity of the SARS-CoV-2 symptoms: exhaustion and sore throat.

Abstract
A survey on 5115 beekeepers and 121 patients treated with bee venom by an apitherapy clinic in the Hubei province, the epicenter of COVID-19 in China, reported that none of the beekeepers developed symptoms associated with COVID-19, the new and devastating pandemic. The hypothesis that immunity to bee venom could have a preventive effect was expressed and the authors of the Chinese survey suggested that the next step should be animal experiments on monkeys.

We believed that before starting such studies, a second independent survey should verify the findings and define the hypothesis more clearly. Thus we asked all German beekeepers to complete an assessment form which would summarize their experiences with COVID-19. In contrast to the Chinese study we found that two beekeepers had died from a SARS-CoV-2 infection and forty-five were affected. The reaction to bee stings (none; mild swelling; severe swelling) correlated with the perceived severity of the SARS-CoV-2-infection-associated symptoms - exhaustion and sore throat. Beekeepers comorbidity correlated with problems with breathing at rest, fever, and diarrhea.

Our results did not confirm the findings of the Chinese study. However, since the antiviral effects of bee venom have been found in several studies, we cannot exclude that there could be a direct preventive or alleviating effect when bee venom is administered during the infection.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0041010120304086

Beekeepers who tolerate bee stings are not protected against SARS-CoV-2 infections, Heidrun Männle, Jutta Hübner, Karsten Münstedt, Toxicon, Volume 187, November 2020, Pages 279-284, https://doi.org/10.1016/j.toxicon.2020.10.004


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Just speaking for myself; the main reason for immunity from human transmitted diseases is the almost total lack of contact with other humans.
As a beekeeper, I have never caught a cold or flue from insects.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

BernhardHeuvel said:


> *Beekeepers who tolerate bee stings are not protected against SARS-CoV-2 infections*
> 
> Highlights
> • Among German beekeepers, we found two coronavirus-associated deaths and 45 cases of coronavirus infection.


Sadly, there doesn’t seem to be enough information in either of the two ‘studies’….at least from this post.
I know ‘beekeepers’ who have a couple of hives, wear jackets, gloves and veils on those occasions that they open their hives and rarely, if ever get stung. I guess I’d like to see more information on those who got covid.
I think a survey of active apitherapy patients might be more meaningful.
Make no mistake….I have no opinion on this but find it an interesting curiousity.
PS I have not had covid….or at least haven’t had any symptoms.


----------



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

SL Tx said:


> 87% of statistics are made up on the spot


Is that a line in Todd Snider song...I get a kick out of that tune. Let's have a listen Todd Snider Statistician's Blues - Google Search


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Dec 3, 2020)

grozzie2 said:


> I can say with absolute 100% certainty that beekeepers can, and have, contracted Covid-19.


I completely agree with you. Statistics show that we are no more protected from coronavirus than other people, although this fact is not very encouraging


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi Alan what "Statistics" are you referring to ? Can you offer a link.
I have looked for a 1000 beekeepers VRS 1000 non Keepers in the same age and health profile stats with out success.

In General Keepers have better immune systems for several reasons, so just wondering.

GG


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

All my life I have heard that bee stings are a wonder cure for all kinds of ailments.

A classic is that bee stings cure arthritis. But I know some older commercial beekeepers who have arthritis, and 2 commercial beekeepers (now deceased) who had such bad arthritis they had to retire younger than they wanted.

I myself get stung plenty, several stings every day during the season, yet I catch colds etc same as the next guy. No reason to think I would be protected from covid if exposed.

What might work in commercial beekeepers favor is that the job is more solitary than say, working in an office or a factory, and secondly that a commercial beekeeper has to be reasonably physically fit, less likely to be in the catagory of people in the high risk of dying group.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> Does anyone know a beekeeper in the US, Canada, Europe, or anywhere who has been infected with the pandemic coronavirus?


I don't know of anyone let alone a beekeeper...


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

A beekeeping friend of mine died with Covid the first half of October, and I have had more than 10 friends and acquaintances infected with it. Some with very mild cases, others with severe cases. Living in a small town, it is easier to know what is happening.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

AR Beekeeper said:


> A beekeeping friend of mine died with Covid the first half of October, and I have had more than 10 friends and acquaintances infected with it. Some with very mild cases, others with severe cases. Living in a small town, it is easier to know what is happening.


AR, sorry about your friend. I've had several friends who had it, and several folks at work. One friend was hospitalized for 10 days and his son for 24 (kid is 16 and has Down's, don't know if this complicated things). Thankfully, everyone in our community who has had it has recovered (and some folks who are recovering). Same thing, when you know everyone, word gets around.

Our youngest son started feeling rough on Monday. He went and took the test then came home and quarantined himself in his room. He just got the results tonight (Thurs) and it's positive. He is still feeling "like crap", but was up talking with us through a mask on his way across the hall to a bathroom a couple of hours ago. His mom is a nurse of 30 years so he will have the best of care.

On the sting issue, I went out and popped a cover, held 4-5 on the back of my hand, then left the stingers in for a few minutes. Probably do it for several days. Figure it can't hurt. Generally felt bad for several days, but don't think I have it.


----------



## Grins (May 24, 2016)

I keep bees, haven't been in a collision with a train EVER! Bee stings prevent train collisions!


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

When it first started most people thought it was all bull until it went through our churches and our nursing home like a wildfire. My daughter works at the nursing home and was one of a few that would work on the Covid wing. How she has missed catching it is a miracle. When it began they had no protective gear, they didn't even have enough sanitizer available. Her husband works on an ambulance, and he gave her a mask and what ever he could. It astounds me that people still think this pandemic is nothing but politics.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

My wife did hospice for around 10 years, and several people in her family have done EMS, nursing, etc. They may be a little more accustomed to analyzing stuff that will likely kill you from stuff that probably won't. No one among her peers freaked out, because this is what they do. It's more calling than job. This whole thing at least got me to stop watching news. Fear and anger are primal. It keeps eyes coming back so you can sell advertising. A couple of times early-on it got in my head. But after swearing off news I was back to normal within hours.

We have not been in fear, and now that the virus is under our roof, we still have no fear. My son will be fine, and if we end up with it, we will be fine. That said, we have taken some precautions that would be silly not to take. The thing is no joke, and several older folks in our community spent serious time in the hospital. There will be years to analyze who did what to who, just praying God will bring a swift end to it.

And I don't think that bee stings would make you immune, but raising a small immune response has lessened the severity of many things over time. It's kind of how our immune system works (I am not a medical pro). So I have bees, and I'll be using them for vitamins over the next few days. If I don't get it, it will not prove immunity, but why wouldn't I use a few of my little friends in case there is a benefit.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

this is not black and white, like get stung 3 times and you are imine to COVID.

It is a gray of sorts.
Stings DO stimulate the immune response, practice, and use, of most systems make them, immune system, better and stronger.
so with a strong Immune system one may not even get COVID, with out stings, with a weak Immune system and stings one could die from it. Many times we have other things, our Immune system is fighting, we may be aware or not. A relative had Cancer, went in for Chemo, post Chemo got Pneumonia, in the hospital for the treatment for Pneumonia, got COVID. now on a ventilator, So for the most part, healthy people are doing fine with the Covid and if you have some issues , then you need be very careful.
Survival rate is still 98 ish percent so pandemic in the infection area, yes, but wat too much fear, being brought to the table IMO.

Last 2 months in Japan more people died from Suicide than in the previous 6 months from COVID, so "there" the cure was worse that the Virus.

I was unaware stings were helpful for train crashes, glad to have that protection as well.
I learn something on BS almost every time I come here.

GG


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> this is not black and white, like get stung 3 times and you are imine to COVID.
> 
> It is a gray of sorts.
> Stings DO stimulate the immune response, practice, and use, of most systems make them, immune system, better and stronger.
> ...


Sorry about your relative. That's all kinds of rough, pray they recover. 

My wife and I are healthy, and apart from some asthma as a kid and seasonal stuff our son is as well. He is perking up a bit today. 



Grins said:


> I keep bees, haven't been in a collision with a train EVER! Bee stings prevent train collisions!


And yes, the train thing is a benefit I'm just finding out about as well.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Thought I'd at least do an update. Our son had a fever for 8 days and it finally returned to normal last night. 

I was tested yesterday and the test is negative. So 5 bee stings a day (which has been my regimen) will...... No, I can't say that even joking. I did take the stings to keep some immune response going. Seemed silly not to do it as I have the bees.

That said, my wife has been the sole caregiver here, and our son quarantined in one end of our small abode from day one. She tested last Friday and was negative also, despite the obvious. If I had asked her to volunteer for stings, I would have gotten a comical sarcastic look, then a remark on the effectiveness of prayer. 

All is well here, and I pray it is for everyone else.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

joebeewhisperer said:


> AR, sorry about your friend. I've had several friends who had it, and several folks at work. One friend was hospitalized for 10 days and his son for 24 (kid is 16 and has Down's, don't know if this complicated things). Thankfully, everyone in our community who has had it has recovered (and some folks who are recovering). Same thing, when you know everyone, word gets around.
> 
> Our youngest son started feeling rough on Monday. He went and took the test then came home and quarantined himself in his room. He just got the results tonight (Thurs) and it's positive. He is still feeling "like crap", but was up talking with us through a mask on his way across the hall to a bathroom a couple of hours ago. His mom is a nurse of 30 years so he will have the best of care.
> 
> On the sting issue, I went out and popped a cover, held 4-5 on the back of my hand, then left the stingers in for a few minutes. Probably do it for several days. Figure it can't hurt. Generally felt bad for several days, but don't think I have it.


Sorry to hear about your son. Hope he gets better soon.

You should get used to the sting after a couple of it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are things that help to "balance" your immune system. Vitamin D is one of those things. Bee stings are another. So are lovage and osha. In other words these things keep your immune system strong while not causing it to overreact. It's an overreaction of the immune system that makes COVID deadly. I doubt that getting stung will keep you from getting it. But it's possible that it may keep your immune system from overreacting. Vitamin D might be just as effective...


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

calkal said:


> Let's have a listen


Thanks!


----------



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

beesRus said:


> Thanks!


😁


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

grozzie2 said:


> I can say with absolute 100% certainty that beekeepers can, and have, contracted Covid-19.


For sure. I don't think anyone is exempted. It's a matter of how our bodies fight back. The stronger your immune system you got, the better chance of feeling this virus as another ordinary flu.


----------

